# Glossaire du langage sercret des filles !



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Du langage secret des  *filles * !!!! 

 Pour continuer dans la politique de la politesse globale (Réf. Amok)  : 

Salut *Les filles* !!!

Je vous ai sélectionné quelques extraits d'un livre que j'apprécie tout particulièrement pour son humour, sa fraîcheur, mais aussi sa précieuse documentation , pour vous permettre à vous messieurs, de décoder notre  *langage sercret* à nous les filles (les vraies) ...

*Ce que nous disons* 
_Ce que nous pensons vraiment_ 


*Tu dois apprendre à communiquer*
_Dis que j'ai raison._ 

*Chéri, voudrais-tu penser à rabattre le couvercle de la cuvette ?* 
_Dis-donc, tête de mule, tu as encore laissé le couvercle de la cuvette relevé et je me fiche que tu penses que si tu dois le relever quand moi je rabats c'est du pareil au même, parce que non, ce n'est pas du pareil au même, étant donné que si tu oublies de le rabattre, moi je tombe dans la cuvette à 2 heures du matin quand je vais faire pipi, ce qui n'est pas ton cas !!!_ 

*Tu l'as trouve jolie ?* 
_Je te conseille de dirte qu'elle est loin d'être aussi jolie que moi, sinon, si tu veux faire l'amour ce soir : oublie-çà._ 

*Je ne sors pas avec mes collègues de bureau.* 
_En principe, je ne sors pas avec mes collègues de bureau, parce que ce principe m'est très utile dans une situation comme celle-ci, c'est-à-dire quand un type ne m'interesse pas, mais je ne veux pas le rejeter parce que ça me rendrait la vie impossible au travail ; mais si je pouvais me taper le jeune Tarzan du département voisin je n'hésiterais pas une seconde, pourvu bien entendu que tu ne nous surprennes pas à baiser dans la salle des photocopieurs un de ces jours._ 



_Le langage secret des filles - Josey Vogels - Les éditions de l'homme_


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Ouh là, c'est encore plus compliqué que ce que je croyais...

J'avais noté que :

*Oui* 
_Peut-être_ 

*Peut-être* 
_Non_ 

*Non* 
_Arrête de m'emmerder_ 

Mais j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre...


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *Peut-être*
> _Non_



*Je ne sais pas* 
_Non_


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2004)

*Juste une question*
_Et après tu me laches les baskets_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

je vois que vous en avez quelques unes en réserve ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'hésitez-pas à nous en confier d'autres ... je continuerai plus tard mon petit glossaire, il y en à des vraiment croustillantes !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Euh...

*Encore !* 
_Même pas cap..._


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous en avez quelques unes en réserve !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de problème...

Langage des Femmes
	Oui = Non
	Non = Oui
	Peut-être = Non
	Je suis désolée = Tu vas le regretter
	J'aurais besoin = Je veux
	C'est ta décision = Tu te trompes
	Fais ce que tu veux = Tu vas payer pour ça plus tard
	Je voudrais te parler = Je veux me plaindre
	D'accord, vas-y = Je ne veux pas que tu le fasses
	Je ne suis pas fâchée = Bien sûr que je suis fâchée
	T'es viril = Ta barbe est trop longue et puis tu transpires trop
	Sois romantique, éteins les lumières = J'me trouve grosse, j'veux pas que tu me voies
	Cette cuisine n'est pas très pratique = Je veux une nouvelle maison
	Je voudrais de nouveaux rideaux = ... et un nouveau tapis et des meubles...
	J'ai entendu un bruit = J'ai vu que tu étais presque endormi
	M'aimes-tu? = J'ai quelque chose à te demander qui va coûter cher
	Je suis prête dans une minute = Enlève tes souliers, assieds-toi et regarde la télé
	Il faut que tu apprennes à communiquer = Il faut que tu apprennes à être d'accord avec ce que je dis


Langage des Hommes
	Oui = Oui
	Non = Non
	J'ai faim = J'ai faim
	Je suis fatigué = Je suis fatigué
	Veux-tu aller au cinéma? = Je voudrais baiser après
	Veux-tu souper au resto? = On pourra baiser après
	Veux-tu danser? = Après on pourra baiser
	T'as une belle robe = T'as un beau décolleté... si on baisait?
	T'as l'air tendue, veux-tu un massage? = On va baiser, ça te fera du bien
	Qu'est-ce que t'as? = J'imagine qu'on baisera pas ce soir
	C'est pas terrible à la télé... = On baise?
	Je t'aime = On baise?
	Moi aussi je t'aime = Bon, t'es contente? Est-ce qu'on peut baiser maintenant!
	Ça te va bien ta nouvelle coupe de cheveux = J'aimais mieux avant
	Il faut qu'on se parle = Je vais te montrer que je peux être un homme attentif... On baise après? 
	Veux-tu m'épouser? = Je veux qu'il soit illégal pour toi de baiser avec un autre


j'ai failli mettre ce post ds le thread  "La blague du lundi"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème...
> 
> (...)
> 
> j'ai failli mettre ce post ds le thread  "La blague du lundi"





























































 ouuuuuuf que ça fait du bien de rire comme ça !!!!


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouuuuuuf que ça fait du bien de rire comme ça !!!!



je lai mis ici parce ke c'est meme pas marrant ....


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Alex666, chapeau !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Bon allez c'est bien parce que c'est vous ... je vous remets une petite tournée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chéri, tu as fini de nettoyer la salle de bains ?* 
_Tu plaisantes ! tu apelles ça propre?_

*Ce n'est pas toi, c'est moi.* 
_C'est toi._ 

*Vas-y (avec haussement de sourcils).* 
_Tu n'oseras pas._ 

*Vas-y (sans haussement de sourcils).* 
_Je capitule._ 

*Grand soupir* 
_Il s'agit d'une affirmation non verbale que les hommes ne comprennent pas le moins du monde. Un grand soupir signifie qu'elle pense que vous êtes un parfait idiot à cet instant précis et elle se demande pourquoi elle perd son temps à discuter._ 

*Léger soupir* 
_Autre affirmation non verbale. Le léger soupir est un des rares codes féminins que les hommes comprennent. Elle est contente. Pour qu'elle le demeure, ne bougez pas, ne respirez pas._ 

*je ne donne jamais mon numéro de téléphone. Donne-moi plutôt le tien.* 
_Je suis trop polie pur t'envoyer paître mais si tu es fûté tu t'en rendras compte et tu ne me donneras pas ton numéro de téléphone parce que je ne m'en servirai certainement pas avant la semaine des quatre jeudis._ 


...toujours même ouvrage ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je lai mis ici parce ke c'est meme pas marrant ....








 ah bon  ?


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah bon  ?



regarde mes smiley Lorna ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je crois que je vais acheter ton bouquin


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Moi je suis sur que non, j'aime lire !!!


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis sur que non, j'aime lire !!!


mais t'aime pas rire on sait


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que nous disons*
> _Ce que nous pensons vraiment_



et ben ça doit pas voler haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dois apprendre à communiquer*
> _Dis que j'ai raison._



pfff, ça se saurait si une fille avait raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Chéri, voudrais-tu penser à rabattre le couvercle de la cuvette ?*
> _Dis-donc, tête de mule, tu as encore laissé le couvercle de la cuvette relevé et je me fiche que tu penses que si tu dois le relever quand moi je rabats c'est du pareil au même, parce que non, ce n'est pas du pareil au même, étant donné que si tu oublies de le rabattre, moi je tombe dans la cuvette à 2 heures du matin quand je vais faire pipi, ce qui n'est pas ton cas !!!_



ta qu'a te retenir 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Tu l'as trouve jolie ?*
> _Je te conseille de dirte qu'elle est loin d'être aussi jolie que moi, sinon, si tu veux faire l'amour ce soir : oublie-çà._



ben quoi ? elle est moins plate que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne sors pas avec mes collègues de bureau.*
> _En principe, je ne sors pas avec mes collègues de bureau, parce que ce principe m'est très utile dans une situation comme celle-ci, c'est-à-dire quand un type ne m'interesse pas, mais je ne veux pas le rejeter parce que ça me rendrait la vie impossible au travail ; mais si je pouvais me taper le jeune Tarzan du département voisin je n'hésiterais pas une seconde, pourvu bien entendu que tu ne nous surprennes pas à baiser dans la salle des photocopieurs un de ces jours._



tu va voir ta gueule si tu touche a sa liane


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> regarde mes smiley Lorna ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais oui je les avais vu tes smileys !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le bouquin &gt; bonne idée ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le livre n'est pas comme ça, là ce ne sont que des extraits de la partie la plus drôle, à la fin du livre, avant  c'est toute une partie, assez documentée, mais facile à lire, et drôle aussi parfois, et surtout tellement VRAI ...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

je crois que je vais acheter ton bouquin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bouquin &gt; bonne idée ...



ben voila Lorna un petit exemple "live" du langage secret des garçons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'espere que tu m'as suivie


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> mais t'aime pas rire on sait



Bien sur que si j'aime rire.

Sinon j'essaierais de répondre point par point à vos discours à la mords l'noeud, comme font les autres...

Allez va, belle poularde, je t'aime bien quand même !!!


----------



## camisol (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout le livre n'est pas comme ça, là ce ne sont que des extraits de la partie la plus drôle, à la fin du livre, avant  c'est toute une partie, assez documentée, mais facile à lire, et drôle aussi parfois, et surtout tellement VRAI ...



C'est marrant le plaisir que prend une partie de la gent féminine à renforcer en elle l'idée que les femmes sont faites pour apprendre aux hommes à tenir une maison correctement et à réfréner leur ardeur sexuelle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutes ces descriptions littéraires de ces mondes où les hommes sont des porcs incultes et sans raffinement, et les femmes des êtres délicats et plein de sagesse...

Ca me fait penser à ces discussions dont il ressort que 80% des hommes trompent leur femme, et que seules 30% des femmes en font de même...

Les 30% de femmes infidèles, elles couchent avec 80% des hommes ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> les hommes sont des porcs incultes et sans raffinement, et les femmes des êtres délicats et plein de sagesse...



Les hommes, peut-être pas, mais les sauriens oranges gonflables oui !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant le plaisir que prend une partie de la gent féminine à renforcer en elle l'idée que les femmes sont faites pour apprendre aux hommes à tenir une maison correctement et à réfréner leur ardeur sexuelle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord, je ne voulais citer ici, que quelques passages que je trouvais légers et  *drôles* , et en aucun cas me lancer dans un débat sur la condition et le rôle de la femme dans notre société, ou bien le rôle qui est donné aux femmes par cette même société !

Donc un peu d'humour, de toute façon , ici, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'endroit idéal pour discuter sérieusement de celà !!!

Ensuite pour ton problème de math , ou plutôt de statistiques ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y à plusieurs choses ...si il s'agit de couples mariés, les hommes, ne trompent pas forcément leur femme avec d'autres femmes mariées ... et vice-versa ... donc ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ensuite ... il me semble qu'il y à plus de femmes que d'hommes  ...deuxième donc ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna... Tu seras gentille de faire tes propositions directement par MP, ça fout la zone, sinon !_
> Regarde, moi par exem...
> 
> _Non rien._





beu ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Plait-il ?


----------



## condition (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna... Tu seras gentille de faire tes propositions directement par MP, ça fout la zone, sinon !_
> Regarde, moi par exem...
> 
> _Non rien._



Perseverare diabolicul _oups_ *diabolicum* !


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, je ne voulais citer ici, que quelques passages que je trouvais légers et  *drôles* , et en aucun cas me lancer dans un débat sur la condition et le rôle de la femme dans notre société, ou bien le rôle qui est donné aux femmes par cette même société !
> 
> Donc un peu d'humour, de toute façon , ici, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'endroit idéal pour discuter sérieusement de celà !!!
> 
> ...



tout a fait d'accord avec toi Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laisse tomber les mauvais coucheurs ... (ohlala le second degrée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer dans la politique de la politesse globale (Réf. Amok)



Et voilà: on se connait à peine, et déjà je suis pour elle une référence...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà: on se connait à peine, et déjà je suis pour elle une référence...



Tu devrais baisser la truffe et ouvrir les yeux parce que là tu ne vois plus rien arriver et ça peut être dangereux


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais baisser la truffe et ouvrir les yeux parce que là tu ne vois plus rien arriver et ça peut être dangereux



t'inquiètes: j'ai encore du flair!


----------



## lumai (9 Janvier 2004)

Les tridents ça sent pas grand chose...


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

le souffre peut-être...


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2004)

Laisse: vu l'absence de smilleys il doit y avoir un sens caché...


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse: vu l'absence de smilleys il doit y avoir un sens caché...



oui mais où ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse: vu l'absence de smilleys il doit y avoir un sens caché...



Ton flair t'abandonne déjà ?


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2004)

&gt; Alem : C'est bien ca la question! 

&gt; Nato : Il m'arrive d'être perturbé par d'autres senteurs!


----------



## lumai (9 Janvier 2004)

ça vous va mieux comme ça ?

_ça m'ennuierai que vous passiez toute la nuit à chercher_ 

_Pis j'oubliais :_


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Les 30% de femmes infidèles, elles couchent avec 80% des hommes ?



chaipo, mon ex, elle couchait avec une autre fille aussi...


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> chaipo, mon ex, elle couchait avec une autre fille aussi...



C'est pas être infidèle, ca!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Ouais mais ça sa compte pas!!

Sinon c'est plus 30 % !!!!


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ton flaire t'abandonne déjà ?



flair avec un euh... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu dois avoir du _flare_ dans on orthographe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amok : oui, je sais. c'est le problème avec les femmes !


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça vous va mieux comme ça ?
> 
> _ça m'ennuierai que vous passiez toute la nuit à chercher_
> 
> _Pis j'oubliais :_



No problem pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Et pis, le nez bouché, c'est de saison..._


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas être infidèle, ca!



quand on est aussi dans le lit, ça compte pas ?


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _ça m'ennuierai que vous passiez toute la nuit à chercher_



Sois rassurée, ce n'était pas pas prévu!


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ça sa compte pas!!
> 
> Sinon c'est plus 30 % !!!!



ah ouais, scuze !


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _ Et pis, le nez bouché, c'est de saison..._



moi, généralement, c'est l'inverse...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Et ouais faut comparer c'qui est comparable...


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais faut comparer c'qui est comparable...



bah ouais...

bon, on s'fait une belote ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> chaipo, mon ex, elle couchait avec une autre fille aussi...



Le *chaipo*, c'est sur la tête que tu le portes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Il nous reste plus qu'ça...

Buvons un canon, à nos femmes, nos chevaux, et à ceux (ou celles..) qui les montent !


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le *chaipo*, c'est sur la tête que tu le portes ?



oui pour cacher mes chaipis !


----------



## casimir (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le *chaipo*, c'est sur la tête que tu le portes ?



c'est du picard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (qui a dit surgelé ? )


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le *chaipo*, c'est sur la tête que tu le portes ?



Ça doit dépendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ne me demande pas de quoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est du picard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a décongelé la citrouille c'est passé halloween pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà: on se connait à peine, et déjà je suis pour elle une référence...



référence, référence ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 humhum !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> le souffre peut-être...













C'est pas bientôt fini oui, de parler de moi quand je suis pas là ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pas possible, alors ça dit n'importe quoi ici ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ces jeunes alors ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non ces vieux alors !!

Bon allez sans rancune !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Qui parle de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> chaipo, mon ex, elle couchait avec une autre fille aussi...















Dans ce cas ne sont pas comptés :
une femme trompant son mari avec une autre femme (ou plusieurs)
Une femme trompant son mari avec son gode
un homme trompant sa femme avec une autre homme (ou plusieurs)
un homme trompant sa femme avec une poupée

Et sans oublier le fameux dicton : "sucer n'est pas tromper"
...

je crois que c'est tout ... 





 enfin j'en passe quelques unes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

T'aurais même pu nous "passer" la totalité du post...

Mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais même pu nous "passer" la totalité du post...
> 
> Mais bon.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Bien, j'aime qu'on soit d'accord avec moi.

Tu commences à comprendre...


----------



## salvatore (10 Janvier 2004)

*"Tu sors ?"* _  (air innocent) _ 

Profite en pour... (au choix):
- ...vider la poubelle
- ...promener le chien
- ...faire le plein d'essence
- ...me poster cette lettre
- ...faire des courses


* "J'aime pas trop ton nouveau parfum" *

- Merde, tu vas encore attirer mes copines avec ça


* "J'aime bien quand tu es sapé comme ça" *

- Avec ces fringues, au moins, tu attireras pas les copines


* "Qui paye la note ?" *

- Tu payes la note


* "Qui conduit ?" *

- Tu conduis


Bon, j'arrête là sinon j'y passe la nuit


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2004)

> *"Tu sors ?"* _  (air innocent) _
> 
> Profite en pour... (au choix):
> - ...vider la poubelle
> ...








 mouais ... il y à certains ...j'opterais pas pour ces "tracductions"


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2004)

vas y exprimes toi !!


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2004)

> vas y exprimes toi !!


Oui, elle en pense quoi ta dame ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2004)

> > vas y exprimes toi !!
> 
> 
> Oui, elle en pense quoi ta dame ?








 elle en aurait à dire !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin si ELLE a le droit de parler !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2004)

> *"Tu sors ?"* _  (air innocent) _



_ (au choix)
- ... à cette heure, mais tu comptes aller ou comme ça ?
- ... euh, j'espère que t'as pas oublié nos projets de ce soir !!_



> * "J'aime pas trop ton nouveau parfum" *



Franchement tu devrais éviter les conseils de ta mère en matière de senteur ! j'ai l'impression d'embrasser mon grand oncle.



> * "J'aime bien quand tu es sapé comme ça" *



_ Au moins tu ressembles à quelque chose là. Mes copines vont m'envier._



> * "Qui paye la note ?" *



_ J'espère que cette fois-ci tu vas pas faire ton macho, et me laisser payer la note, enfin en espérant que notre dernière engueulade à ce sujet t'auras fait passer le message._



> * "Qui conduit ?" *



_ Bon tu vas me la laisser conduite cette voiture oui !!! _

Voilà ma version ...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2004)

> > > vas y exprimes toi !!
> >
> >
> > Oui, elle en pense quoi ta dame ?
> ...



Tu as bien fait d'éditer ton message, tu sais que ça pardonne pas avec moi !!

Quand à me femme, elle prétend que je suis le plus gentil des hommes !!

Comme quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2004)

> Tu as bien fait d'éditer ton message, tu sais que ça pardonne pas avec moi !!
> 
> Quand à me femme, elle prétend que je suis le plus gentil des hommes !!
> 
> Comme quoi...




ET ben tu dois pas en mener large avec elle !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2004)

Notre couple est trés équilibré, je râle, elle claque les portes.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2004)

> > *"Tu sors ?"* _  (air innocent) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Lorna
Je trouve tes "traductions" super sympa surtout que pensais plus ou moins la même chose avant même de les lire.


----------



## Silvia (10 Janvier 2004)

> Salut Lorna
> Je trouve tes "traductions" super sympa surtout que pensais plus ou moins la même chose avant même de les lire.



Oups, c'était moi mais Paul a utilisé mon iBook et ne s'était pas délogé.


----------



## cham (11 Janvier 2004)

[drague] Lorna et lumai, je trouve que vous avez de très jolis... avatars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/drague]


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2004)

> [drague] Lorna et lumai, je trouve que vous avez de très jolis... avatars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et toi, une très jolie soeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_et vive les caribous, didiou !!_


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2004)

> > [drague] Lorna et lumai, je trouve que vous avez de très jolis... avatars
> >
> >
> >
> ...



'tension tabernacle


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2004)

celle qui n'a pas froid aux yeux a dit:
			
		

> référence, référence ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je t'en prie ne sois pas  farouche, quand te vient l'eau à la bouche!


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2004)

28 ans d'âge a dit:
			
		

> lC'est pas possible, alors ça dit n'importe quoi ici ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laisse parler l'experience!


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2004)

> > Salut Lorna
> > Je trouve tes "traductions" super sympa surtout que pensais plus ou moins la même chose avant même de les lire.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non! Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi!??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

> Salut Lorna
> Je trouve tes "traductions" super sympa surtout que pensais plus ou moins la même chose avant même de les lire.


 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Sylvia ! merci bien ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bientôt la suite ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

> [drague] Lorna et lumai, je trouve que vous avez de très jolis... avatars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'avatar ne fait pas le moine ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

> Quand à me femme, elle prétend que je suis le plus gentil des hommes !!
> Comme quoi...



Ce qu'elle dit ... mais qu'en pense t-elle ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Chéri, tu es le plus gentil des hommes !* 

_En fait pas vraiment, mais bon, comme tu es une sacrée tête de mule, que dès que je commence à te contredire, tu t'emballes, et qu'aujourd'hui j'ai envie envie de tout SAUF de me prendre la tête, oui alors je peux dire que tu es le plus gentil des hommes. Au moins une fois ton ego flatté j'aurais la paix !_


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Tu sais, toutes les femmes n'ont pas developpé le même complexe d'infériorité que toi... 
Il y en a qui réussissent dans leur vie professionnelle, qui ne se sentent pas obligées de la ramener sans arret pour exister, qui ne nourrissent pas de haine particulière envers les hommes, car elles n'ont eu que des aventures heureuses, et saines.

Y en a...

J'en connais.


----------



## cham (11 Janvier 2004)

> Tu sais, toutes les femmes n'ont pas developpé le même complexe d'infériorité que toi...
> Il y en a qui réussissent dans leur vie professionnelle, qui ne se sentent pas obligées de la ramener sans arret pour exister, qui ne nourrissent pas de haine particulière envers les hommes, car elles n'ont eu que des aventures heureuses, et saines.
> 
> Y en a...
> ...



J'vous raconte pas l'aventure aavec sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Oui, en fait avec moi la vie est tellement simple, qu'on s'emmerde !!

Terrible ça !!

T'es un petit marrant toi...j'aime bien, je te planterai vers les derniers.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

> Tu sais, toutes les femmes n'ont pas developpé le même complexe d'infériorité que toi...
> Il y en a qui réussissent dans leur vie professionnelle, qui ne se sentent pas obligées de la ramener sans arret pour exister, qui ne nourrissent pas de haine particulière envers les hommes, car elles n'ont eu que des aventures heureuses, et saines.
> 
> Y en a...
> ...




Je te retourne ce que tu as dis ...  il me semble que tu te parles à toi même, tu as juste oublié d'accorder quleques mots !

_Tu sais, tous les hommes n'ont pas developpé le même complexe d'infériorité que toi... 
Il y en a qui réussissent dans leur vie professionnelle, qui ne se sentent pas obligés de la ramener sans arret pour exister, qui ne se nourrissent pas de haine particulière envers les autres, car ils n'ont eu que des aventures heureuses, et saines._ 

Il y en à aussi ...


je n'ai aucune haine ... toi par contre ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas besoin de jouer au  *Moins gentil du monde*  sur ce forum ... toi par contre ...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Moi je ne joue pas, je suis (de loin) le moins gentil ici (y a bien pire dans la vraie vie...) mais bon, c'est un détail.

C'est vrai, j'ai une vie professionnelle vide, je n'ai aucune activité en dehors de cette vie professionnelle médiocre, je suis un gros nase en fait.

Ceci dit, se faire conspuer de la sorte par un nase comme moi...c'est pas tous les jours !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as vachement de chance !!

C'est le camembert qui trouve que le roquefort pue !




















PS : 
Pour les mots pas accordés, j'aimerais que tu me dises lesquels.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

celui qui se la AAAaaaaaië a dit:
			
		

> je t'en prie ne sois pas farouche, quand te vient l'eau à la bouche!



euuh ... euuh ... c'est pas où la sortie siouplé ...?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Quel dommage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le camembert qui trouve que le roquefort pue !




Une opinion sur le fromage Corse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une opinion sur le fromage Corse



Celui avec les petits vers ?


----------



## Fulvio (12 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Celui avec les petits vers ?



Est-il nécessaire que le fromage soit corse, pour l'apprécier avec des petits verres ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Celui avec les petits vers ?



 Le fromage corse t'emmerde.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le fromage corse t'emmerde.



T'as des vers petit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2004)

...


----------



## nato kino (12 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le fromage corse t'emmerde.



Si c'est pour en arriver à sortir le vocabulaire de la dernière chance, c'est peut-être pas indispensable de le faire ici, ça commence à devenir lassant cette guéguerre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On aura tous compris que les posts de Lorna t'énervent... On peut peut-ête passer à autre chose maintenant ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'aime bien la guéguerre, et pendant que je fais ça, je fais de mal à personne...

Comment ça s'écrit déjà démagogie ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour en arriver à sortir le vocabulaire de la dernière chance, c'est peut-être pas indispensable de le faire ici, ça commence à devenir lassant cette guéguerre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais ... ce serait pas mal !


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2004)

Dommage, moi j'aimais bien. Le débat commencait à devenir intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, moi j'aimais bien. Le débat commencait à devenir intéressant.



et tellement contructif !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Janvier 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, moi j'aimais bien. Le débat commencait à devenir intéressant.



Oui, mais Mr Hyde s'est cassé. Au fait, comment va le Dr Jekyl ? Ca faisait un bail qu'on l'avait pas vu par ici


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2004)

On fait aller.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

mr hyde t'emm....


----------



## Fulvio (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mr hyde t'emm....



Ah ben ! J'en attendais pas moins de sa part, tiens


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Tiens en voilà un qui a le sourire !!

Gaffe c'est mal vu !


----------



## Alex666 (13 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> > Quand à me femme, elle prétend que je suis le plus gentil des hommes !!
> > Comme quoi...
> 
> 
> ...














je connais le truc pour qu'elles ne touvent plus rien a redire CA =&gt;&gt;   @  }---&gt;-`-&gt;---


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Il est mignon lui aussi !

Y a quand même une belle équipe de "plus malins que les autres" sur ce thread.


----------



## Alex666 (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est mignon lui aussi !
> 
> Y a quand même une belle équipe de "plus malins que les autres" sur ce thread.



et je suis sur que tu en fait parti sonnyboy (williamson ?)
arffff...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

J'en suis le chef !

Celui qui montre le chemin, le problème c'est qu'apparement je marche trop vite !

PS :

Williamson oui...


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy (williamson ?)



nonop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_*SonnyLove*_


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Aussi oui, sauf pour les tristes sirs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

bon l'aventure continue ...

voici la suite ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ils se sont vu, se sont plu ...se sont aimu euh non aimé ... 

 _Deux inconnus, qui se rencontrent devant, leur course contre la montre ... lalallallallaaaaaa, juste une question de feeling, question de feeling_  

Bon et au lit, ça donne quoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Oui, oui ! Là ! Là !* 
_Pas là, mais presque. Finissons-en._ 

*N'arrête surtout pas.* 
_Quoi que tu sois en train de faire, n'arête pas. Je suis désolée que tu aies une crampe à la langue - au doigt -je suis au bord de l'orgasme et la moindre déviation de ta part pourrait nous ramener illico à la case départ._ 


 [COLOR=666666]  _Le langage secret des filles - Josey Vogels - les éditions de l'homme._  [/COLOR]


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Lornaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tu peux expliker a Elisa le Bar et ces piliers ???
elle arrete pas d'embeter Thebig et moi meme euhhh &lt;= rohh le jeu de mot..


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Tu te considéres pilier ???

Enorme !

De mieux en mieux...

Bon file...


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

nan rien, c'est pas mon rayon les folasses


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Crache pas dans la soupe.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu te considéres pilier ???
> 
> Enorme !
> 
> ...














 je parlais des piliers en general ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 fils de william


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

tu parles trop


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu parles trop



ca me rapel une chanson ... c tout...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

essaie donc de relire, aussi...
c'est pénible au bout d'un moment de déchiffrer sans arret.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

et c'est a ce moment la que tu abandonnes


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

J'ai abandonné y a longtemps.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai abandonné y a longtemps.



nan pas toi  sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Que croyais tu ?

Bon, file maintenant minus.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

ca fait bien lgt que je ne suis plus la boulet...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

comprend pas.


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Normal, t'écoutes pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Le problème des oreilles c'est qu'on peut pas les fermer comme les yeux, même quand on écoute pas, on entend...

C'est chiant ça.

Maintenant ignore moi, et fout moi la paix.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

BlueLorna a dit:
			
		

> _ *Quoi que tu sois en train de faire *, n'arête pas._



Normalement, dans ces conditions, tu en as une petite idée. J'ai failli ajouter: "sauf si tu es avec mackie". Mais la suite de ton post:



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis au bord de l'orgasme



M'a vite fait prendre conscience de l'impossibilité de la chose.


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème des oreilles c'est qu'on peut pas les fermer comme les yeux, même quand on écoute pas, on entend...
> 
> C'est chiant ça.
> 
> Maintenant ignore moi, et fout moi la paix.




tu peux  te mettre des Bouchons...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu veux pas entendre !!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnylove les patates chaudes a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant ça.
> 
> Maintenant ignore moi, et fout moi la paix.



J'aime beaucoup tes mots doux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vas-y André, pousse encore, ça va viendre !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Lornaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tu peux expliker a Elisa le Bar et ces piliers ???
> elle arrete pas d'embeter Thebig et moi meme euhhh &lt;= rohh le jeu de mot..








 Qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ...attends, attends, je me mets un peu au courant ... et j'aviserai après ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







un p'tit soucis ?


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ...attends, attends, je me mets un peu au courant ... et j'aviserai après ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naaan c bon tout est arrangé (grace a moaaaaa)
cetait un ptit truc passagé ds le post "coucou" concernant Elisa


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> naaan c bon tout est arrangé (grace a moaaaaa)
> cetait un ptit truc passagé ds le post "coucou" concernant Elisa



OOOOOooook, ben ouais le temps que je lise les nouveau posts depuis ce matin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forcément ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Elisa si ça continue vous allez tous lui faire peur ... avec vos manières de [censure] BipBIPBIpbiPBiP[/censure]


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOooook, ben ouais le temps que je lise les nouveau posts depuis ce matin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou Lorna.

Je n'ai pas tout lu sur notre langage codé (enfin moi j'le trouve clair ... lol) , mais le début m'a bien fait rigoler.

Ce n'est pas qu'ils me feraient peur, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des rustres, quand même.
C'est incroyable comme ils ne peuvent pas aborder le sujet sans tomber dans la vulgarité.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

JE L'AVAIT DIT quelle n'oublierai pas !!!!
pourtant des roses comme ça pour si peux c'etait hyper sympa non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable comme ils ne peuvent pas aborder le sujet sans tomber dans la vulgarité.








 le sac a beau être grand, il ne contient pas tout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... devrais-je préciser "tous"


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas qu'ils me feraient peur, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des rustres, quand même.
> C'est incroyable comme ils ne peuvent pas aborder le sujet sans tomber dans la vulgarité.


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> JE L'AVAIT DIT quelle n'oublierai pas !!!!
> pourtant des roses comme ça pour si peux c'etait hyper sympa non ?



Je ne parlais pas de toi mon p'tit Alex.
J'aurais accepté une livraison interflora, avec un petit mot, mais tu as su te faire pardonner quand même.
Tu dois être un homme qui sait faire soufrir les femmes, pour savoir comment se faire pardonner ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Certains pourraient en prendre de la graine, ça ne leur ferait pas de mal.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlais pas de toi mon p'tit Alex.



c'est bon, mon p'tit Alex: tu peux relacher doucement l'embrayage maintenant que la première est enclenchée.



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais accepté une livraison interflora, avec un petit mot, mais tu as su te faire pardonner quand même.



"Quand même". Encore une qui doit couter un max en entretien. 



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois être un homme qui sait faire soufrir les femmes, pour savoir comment se faire pardonner



Notez, jeunes gens, qu'il y a donc une différence entre "faire souffrir les femmes" (inacceptable) et " *savoir * faire souffrir les femmes" (acceptable, surtout si la carte Visa tourne au rouge après).

Ecoutez ce que dit la dame: c'est interressant.


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Notez, jeunes gens, qu'il y a donc une différence entre "faire souffrir les femmes" (inacceptable) et " *savoir * faire souffrir les femmes" (acceptable, surtout si la carte Visa tourne au rouge après).
> 
> Ecoutez ce que dit la dame: c'est interressant.


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Certains pourraient en prendre de la graine, ça ne leur ferait pas de mal.



Pour ? Faire souffrir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ben ça promet !!


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour ? Faire souffrir ?



Bah oui. Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de jeunes cons qui ne savent pas" faire" souffrir les femmes, et qui de plus sont interdits bancaires ou ont l'outrecuidance de ne même pas avoir de Visa (pour l'international) histoire d'entretenir le sentiment. Nous vivons dans un monde pitoyable. Si ca continue, elles vont être obligées de nous inviter au resto.

Tel que c'est parti, dans pas longtemps les mecs vont revendiquer le fait d'être l'égal des nanas. Il ne faut pas s'etonner que tout parte à volo avec un état d'esprit pareil. En d'autres temps  on savait vivre: on ne gifflait jamais une femme sans oter son chapeau.


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui. Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de jeunes cons qui ne savent pas" faire" souffrir les femmes, et qui de plus sont interdits bancaires ou ont l'outrecuidance de ne même pas avoir de Visa (pour l'international) histoire d'entretenir le sentiment. Nous vivons dans un monde pitoyable. Si ca continue, elles vont être obligées de nous inviter au resto.
> 
> Tel que c'est parti, dans pas longtemps les mecs vont revendiquer le fait d'être l'égal des nanas. Il ne faut pas s'etonner que tout parte à volo avec un état d'esprit pareil. En d'autres temps  on savait vivre: on ne gifflait jamais une femme sans oter son chapeau.












 tu es né à quelle époque ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Mais bon ....


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu es né à quelle époque ???



Trop jeune pour le chapeau. Je baffe à la volée, même si ca manque de classe: on perd en élégance ce que l'on gagne en efficacité.

Pour le reste, ca reste d'actualité, malgré ce que te disent tes copines féministes (et les autres)


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je baffe à la volée,




Pour faire souffrir ??
Pour te faire plaisir ???
Pour faire mal ????

C'est ça être efficace .....


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire souffrir ??
> Pour te faire plaisir ???
> Pour faire mal ????



1/ Pour faire souffrir.
Non, en général c'est moi qui me fait mal. Je frappe trop fort, semble t-il, et j'ai les phalanges très fragiles. Pour ce qui est de la jeune fille, je n'en sait rien; elle est en général évanouie.

2/ Pour me faire plaisir.
Lorsque je veux VRAIMENT me faire plaisir, je l'attache au radiateur et je découpe de fines lamelles de chair que je distribue ensuite, recouvertes de sucre glace, à la sortie des écoles.

3/ Pour faire mal.
Tout ce que je fais est bien fait.


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 3/ Pour faire mal.
> Tout ce que je fais est bien fait.



D'ailleurs il se vend déjà sous le manteau un manuel broché sur papier velin, numéroté et dédicacé, à la sortie de toutes les écoles primaires du Var !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs il se vend déjà sous le manteau un manuel broché sur papier velin, numéroté et dédicacé, à la sortie de toutes les écoles primaires du Var !!



L'éducation n'attend pas, faut les prendre jeunes, quand ils sont encore influençables !!


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs il se vend déjà sous le manteau un manuel broché sur papier velin, numéroté et dédicacé, à la sortie de toutes les écoles primaires du Var !!



Et la distribution a commencée dans la capitale.


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

C'est une bonne chose, faut plus perdre de temps, après Paris, la Belgique...


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne chose, faut plus perdre de temps, après Paris, la Belgique...



Paul nous doit bien ça, avec toutes les sangsues qu'on a écoulé sur l'hexagone pour lui...


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu es né à quelle époque ???



A une époque où, pour un oui ou pour un non, on entend: 



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable comme ils ne peuvent pas aborder le sujet sans tomber dans la vulgarité



suivi de:



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais accepté une livraison interflora, avec un petit mot



Mais ca, c'est pas vulgaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a vraiment des jours où je me demande pourquoi je reste hétéro


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

jusqu'ici je n'avais pas encore pris la peine de faire allégeance éternelle à sa Majesté l'Amok mais là impossible d'y couper!


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'ici je n'avais pas encore pris la peine de faire allégeance éternelle à sa Majesté l'Amok mais là impossible d'y couper!



Accepté JPMiss. Bienvenue au club! 

Ta carte de membre érectile va te parvenir sous huitaine, dans une enveloppe opaque. Il suffit ensuite de renvoyer le formulaire et ton chèque à l'adresse indiquée en bas de page.

Nous organisons le week end prochain le démantibulage d'un Interflora, pour lutter contre la mondialisation des sentiments. Ta présence est fortement souhaitée. Tu dois pour cela te munir d'un calicot portant les mots suivants: "hétéro, oui, Interflora non! : ma semence ne se monaye pas".


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Accepté JPMiss. Bienvenue au club!



Bah alors les copines...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On sort les crampons ?!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Accepté JPMiss. Bienvenue au club!
> 
> Ta carte de membre érectile va te parvenir sous huitaine, dans une enveloppe opaque. Il suffit ensuite de renvoyer le formulaire et ton chèque à l'adresse indiquée en bas de page.
> 
> Nous organisons le week end prochain le démantibulage d'un Interflora, pour lutter contre la mondialisation des sentiments. Ta présence est fortement souhaitée. Tu dois pour cela te munir d'un calicot portant les mots suivants: "hétéro, oui, Interflora non! : ma semence ne se monaye pas".



Surtout qu'avec l'approche du 14/02 ma "gold" risque de chauffer! 
Quelle époque de merde!


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors les copines...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voir ci dessus: la résistance s'organise. Nous ne sommes pas des hommes objets. Et ce n'est pas parce que deux ou trois nioubis (sans "e") pensent faire les malins avec des roses à la mords moi le noeud que le combat est perdu. Ces judas, à l'instar de la vermine communiste, ne perdent rien pour attendre.

Toute femelle surprise dans la manifestation sera immédiatement sacrifiée, et son corps (ou ce qu'il en reste), jetté aux cafards.

Une fois notre coup d'éclat achevé, rendez vous est pris au "panier fleuri", maison dont la réputation n'est plus à faire et où boissons et douceurs seront offertes aux participants.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'avec l'approche du 14/02 ma "gold" risque de chauffer!
> Quelle époque de merde!



Tu commences mal, jeune homme.... Envoie tout de suite cet objet -source de malheurs- à mon adresse postale (sans oublier de mentionner le code) afin d'éviter toute pression exterieure.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences mal, jeune homme.... Envoie tout de suite cet objet -source de malheurs- à mon adresse postale (sans oublier de mentionner le code) afin d'éviter toute pression exterieure.



C'est bon de se sentir soutenu


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous organisons le week end prochain le démantibulage d'un Interflora, pour lutter contre la mondialisation des sentiments.



Et un attentat suicide place Vendome?
Je propose de nommer Alex666 comme marthyr désigné d'office apres qu'il ait fait son auto critique dument signée en tripple exemplaire


----------



## Xav' (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et la distribution a commencée dans la capitale.



J'ai rien vu...
Se peut-il que je ne fréquente pas les bons établissements ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Bon alors si je résume les 27 derniers posts que je viens de lire ...







 Amok, ça y est a pété un câble et prends les femmes pour des voitures ... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des voitures qu'il faut payer ...entretenir  :
- vidange tous les mois ...
- regonflage des pneumatiques
- contrôle technique à effectuer auprès de centres agréés tous les 3 ou 6 mois (suivant l'âge du véhicule)
- entretien de la carosserie
- peinture à ne pas négliger

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jpmiss, n'a toujours pas compris que le 14/02 ...c'est  *fini* ...depuis pas mal de siècles ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amok se prend pour le José Bové des droits du mâle objet ... après le démontage des MAcDo, voici le démontage des Interflora ..;et des femmes aussi, au passage ...( ben alors Amok ça va pas bien, un p'tit coup de blues ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bon j'ai dû oublier quelques trucs ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin tu vois Elisa quand je te parle de "faune" ... on comprend pourquoi !

Bon bon bon ... ça va pas mieux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne soirée  !


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Enfin tu vois Elisa quand je te parle de "faune" ... on comprend pourquoi !



tu te crois moins animale que nous ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors si je résume les 27 derniers posts que je viens de lire ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Mais pourquoi est-elle aussi méchante ?_


----------



## casimir (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors si je résume les 27 derniers posts que je viens de lire ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, tu rentre ?


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ces judas, à l'instar de la vermine communiste, ne perdent rien pour attendre.



nota : j'attends toujours mon Amok chéri ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais non, j'ai pas dit que j'étais communistique !_


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nota : j'attends toujours mon Amok chéri !
> 
> ...



sa signature si !


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nota : j'attends toujours mon Amok chéri !
> 
> ...



Par contre, ta carte de syndicaliste, on l'attend toujours... C'est long !!


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ta carte de syndicaliste, on l'attend toujours... C'est long !!



je sais même plus où elle est !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_promis, dès que je la retrouve, je mets en ligne ma carte de la CGT !_





_j'ai pas eu ma carte au Parti, ya pas eu le groupe que ma copine voulait voir à la Fête de l'Huma cette année !_


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Des kebabs et du rock ou sinon, c'est le MEDEF !!


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Des kebabs et du rock ou sinon, c'est le MEDEF !!



parle pas de Kebab à Xav' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je dois reconnaitre qu'avec Bouilla, on aime bien les kebabs de la rue St Denis à 1h du mat' !


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous organisons le week end prochain le démantibulage d'un Interflora, pour lutter contre la mondialisation des sentiments. : "hétéro, oui, Interflora non! : ma semence ne se monaye pas".









 ça tombe bien , je préfère autre choses que des fleurs....
et les graines qui vont avec .....


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Enfin tu vois Elisa quand je te parle de "faune" ... on comprend pourquoi !



Attention a bien préciser "faune". Si il s'agit "du" faune de la mythologie, je suis prêt à endosser la panoplie complète et à protéger le troupeau de jeunes nioubis (toujours sans "e") des attaques perfides qui pourraient influencer leurs esprits mals préparés. On voit déjà "mon p'tit Alex" se laisser égarer sur des pentes savoneuses qui débutent par des Roses virtuelles et se terminent chez St Laurent.

Quant a la St Valentin, oser affirmer que cela ne se pratique plus depuis des siècles dénote d'un esprit faux-cul qui confine à l'art absolu. Tout mec sait ce qu'il risque si, d'un air dégagé et les oreilles bien peignées, il fait mine d'oublier la date fatidique!





Ceci étant, je place ça dans la lignée de ce sujet. "cela ne se pratique plus" s'entend "cela se pratique de plus en plus".


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attention a bien préciser "faune". Si il s'agit "du" faune de la mythologie, je suis prêt à endosser la panoplie complète et à protéger le troupeau de jeunes nioubis (toujours sans "e") des attaques perfides qui pourraient influencer leurs esprits mals préparés.



bientot tu vas nous réciter du Pierre Louÿs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça commence par du Mallarmé et ça finit par du Bataille klossowskien au fond d'une crypte...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bientot tu vas nous réciter du Pierre Louÿs !




Non, non, mais avec la Lorna il vaut mieux être précis! Tu parles "entretien" elle te répond "voiture"!

Là on a le choix entre être considéré comme des bestioles et passer à l'état de mythe. Je m'engouffre dans la fente laissée béante par une précipitation dans l'échange de la diablotine!


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je m'engouffre dans la fente laissée béante par une précipitation dans l'échange de la diablotine!



Je voulais dire "brèche", mais vous aurez corrigé de vous même.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, mais avec la Lorna il vaut mieux être précis! Tu parles "entretien" elle te répond "voiture"!
> 
> Là on a le choix entre être considéré comme des bestioles et passer à l'état de mythe. Je m'engouffre dans la fente laissée béante par une précipitation dans l'échange de la diablotine!



après s'être engouffré en nombre, on pourrait peut-être faire une petite cérémonie (un rituel ? ) d'initiation à la petite dame à la queuqueue rouge, non ?

pour être précis, puisque que tu as évoqué le mot voiture, il faut d'ailleurs considérer que si analogie il y avait, il faudrait en ce cas parler de "révision" plutot que d'"entretien". par cela, je prouve la mauvaise foi de la super-héroïne masquée (quel courage) qui veut tromper nos amies posteuses en utilisant une sémantique fumeuse.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire "brèche", mais vous aurez corrigé de vous même.



non, non. C'était bien "fente"...

ça fait un peu "parcmètre" (toujours dans l'allégorie) ou "distributeur de préservatifs"...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2004)

Ouh la.... Quelque chose me dit que tu cherches les coups là....


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la.... Quelque chose me dit que tu cherches les coups là....



oui mais des bons !


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

non, en fait, non. 

je ne cherche pas la cogne. j'exprime juste un mécontentement devant l'ambiance "bisounours" et la gnangnantise généralisée sur ce bar.

je dois être victime de la sonnyboÿsation des esprits !


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

*Glossaire du langage sercret des ... mecs !!!!!*













Bon vous vous retrouvez solos en ce début d'aprem .....
Vous avez envie de compagnie ? 





C'est l'heure d'un bon kawa, de rien faire, de pas se prendre la tête, enfin ....




*Dolce vita ..... ragazzos ..... !!!*


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je dois être victime de la sonnyboÿsation des esprits !



Nonop, tu arrives encore à rire, ce qui n'est plus son cas !!


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Glossaire du langage sercret des ... mecs !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah tiens, j'ai oublié le café dans le micro-ondes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




envie de compagnie ? ah non... j'ai mes deux neveux sur le dos...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] non, en fait, non.
> je ne cherche pas la cogne. j'exprime juste un mécontentement devant l'ambiance "bisounours" et la gnangnantise généralisée sur ce bar.
> je dois être victime de la sonnyboÿsation des esprits !



un excès en amène souvent un autre...

... mais inversé, celui-là


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un excès en amène souvent un autre...
> 
> ... mais inversé, celui-là



je ne vais pas faillir à ma réputation de casse-c... quand même


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nonop, tu arrives encore à rire, ce qui n'est plus son cas !!



je ne suis pas aussi intime que toi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> je ne vais pas faillir à ma réputation de casse-c... quand même



allons, allons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne soit pas aussi pessimiste


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah tiens, j'ai oublié le café dans le micro-ondes !
> 
> ...



Non pas de micro-ondes....   c'est pas bon 
Le temps de faire un bon kawa, ça peut se faire ....









 Les neveux sur le dos ??  
Tu vas jouer à quoi en cet après-midi pluvieux ??
À saute-moutons, aux petites briques de toutes les couleurs, faire des dessins ,,

bon aprem  Alem


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attention a bien préciser "faune". Si il s'agit "du" faune de la mythologie, je suis prêt à endosser la panoplie complète et à protéger le troupeau de jeunes nioubis (toujours sans "e") des attaques perfides qui pourraient influencer leurs esprits mals préparés. On voit déjà "mon p'tit Alex" se laisser égarer sur des pentes savoneuses qui débutent par des Roses virtuelles et se terminent chez St Laurent.
> 
> Quant a la St Valentin, oser affirmer que cela ne se pratique plus depuis des siècles dénote d'un esprit faux-cul qui confine à l'art absolu. Tout mec sait ce qu'il risque si, d'un air dégagé et les oreilles bien peignées, il fait mine d'oublier la date fatidique!
> 
> ...



Non Amok , je parlais bien de l'autre faune de* la* faune  ... plus primitive et moins héroïque.






Tu me traites de faux-cul ... ben bravo ...

Voici la preuve que tu ne sais pas tout sur les femmes  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et oui il y en à qui ne fêtent pas ce fameux jour des amoureux parce que purement commercial et tellement "obligatoire" ... donc non je ne suis pas faux-cul juste plus réaliste que certaines et certains ... continuez si vous le voulez à offrir le monde à vos belles ce jour-là, parce qu'il a été décidé qu'il le fallait c'est votre problème ... 
Je vais t'apprendre un truc ...tu sais tu peux dire "non" à ce qu'on t'impose ... mais bon il y à des faux-cul et des lâches qui préfèrent suivrent le troupeau plutôt que d'affirmer leur position ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, mais avec la Lorna il vaut mieux être précis! Tu parles "entretien" elle te répond "voiture"!
> 
> Là on a le choix entre être considéré comme des bestioles et passer à l'état de mythe. Je m'engouffre dans la fente laissée béante par une précipitation dans l'échange de la diablotine!



C'est bien toi qui a parlé d'embrayage ... de passer la première ...

Voilà, et c'était de l'humour ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais apparemment il ne faut pas trop froisser vos petits égos messieurs ... 


Un peu d'humour et d'auto dérision ne ferait pas de mal ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> après s'être engouffré en nombre, on pourrait peut-être faire une petite cérémonie (un rituel ? ) d'initiation à la petite dame à la queuqueue rouge, non ?
> 
> pour être précis, puisque que tu as évoqué le mot voiture, il faut d'ailleurs considérer que si analogie il y avait, il faudrait en ce cas parler de "révision" plutot que d'"entretien". par cela, je prouve la mauvaise foi de la super-héroïne masquée (quel courage) qui veut tromper nos amies posteuses en utilisant une sémantique fumeuse.




En gros pour résumer tes propos tout aussi fumeux que peuvent être les miens  : tu détestes voir ma tronche de diablotine s'approcher des tes posts .. mais ça tu ne lme dira jamais, sauf à demi-mots ...

Alors tu as un problème avec "Lorna" Alem ???

Assume un peu mon grand ...


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien toi qui a parlé d'embrayage ... de passer la première ...
> 
> Voilà, et c'était de l'humour ...
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas qui d'Amok ou toi pratique le plus l'auto-dérision _(enfin si, j'ai bien une petite idée quand meme...)_ mais continuez, vous devenez drôle !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui d'Amok ou toi pratique le plus l'auto-dérision _(enfin si, j'ai bien une petite idée quand meme...)_ mais continuez, vous devenez drôle !!



Ben au moins si ça peut servir à ça ...


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> après s'être engouffré en nombre, on pourrait peut-être faire une petite cérémonie (un rituel ? ) d'initiation à la petite dame à la queuqueue rouge, non ?




Tu parles de *lorna* ou de *lorna* ??


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de *lorna* ou de *lorna* ??



Je sais lorna, tu vas encore dire : mais c'est pas moi, je suis pas blonde et patati et patata... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










M'enfin bon, c'est pas une honte de poser pour _bacardi_, même avec une perruque !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je sais lorna, tu vas encore dire : mais c'est pas moi, je suis pas blonde et patati et patata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je sais lorna, tu vas encore dire : mais c'est pas moi, je suis pas blonde et patati et patata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben non pour une fois j'allais  *rien dire*  !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2004)

juste un mot: mythique.

merci


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En gros pour résumer tes propos tout aussi fumeux que peuvent être les miens  : tu détestes voir ma tronche de diablotine s'approcher des tes posts .. mais ça tu ne lme dira jamais, sauf à demi-mots ...
> 
> Alors tu as un problème avec "Lorna" Alem ???
> 
> Assume un peu mon grand ...



bah non ma petite caille, tu me fais rire  et là j'assume !


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En gros pour résumer tes propos tout aussi fumeux que peuvent être les miens  : tu détestes voir ma tronche de diablotine s'approcher des tes posts .. mais ça tu ne lme dira jamais, sauf à demi-mots ...
> 
> Alors tu as un problème avec "Lorna" Alem ???
> 
> Assume un peu mon grand ...



bah non ma petite caille, tu me fais rire  et là j'assume ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'était alèm !_


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> allons, allons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suis pas pessimiste même si les événements récents incitent à... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_encore alèm_


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de micro-ondes....   c'est pas bon
> Le temps de faire un bon kawa, ça peut se faire ....
> 
> 
> ...



bah on a joué à plein de trucs : chat perché, cache cache, foot, trivial pursuit, pokemon (je me suis fait laminé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et autres sur PC et Mac


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> bah on a joué à plein de trucs : chat perché, cache cache, foot, trivial pursuit, pokemon (je me suis fait laminé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_toujours alèm...


là, je vais aller jouer à chat bitte avec bouilla !_


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

> bah non ma petite caille, tu me fais rire et là j'assume ! *c'était alèm !*





> suis pas pessimiste même si les événements récents incitent à...
> 
> *encore alèm*





> bah on a joué à plein de trucs : chat perché, cache cache, foot, trivial pursuit, pokemon (je me suis fait laminé !  ) et autres sur PC et Mac
> 
> 
> *toujours alèm...*





> * toujours alèm...*
> 
> 
> là, je vais aller jouer à chat bitte avec bouilla !



















  je vois.  Alem  prend un "nègre" pour faire ses posts pendant son absence !!!


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois.  Alem  prend un "nègre" pour faire ses posts pendant son absence !!!


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> _toujours alèm...
> 
> 
> là, je vais aller jouer à chat bitte avec bouilla !_



*Alem !! * Sors de ce corps tout de suite, et rends nous Bouilla !!


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Alem !! * Sors de ce corps tout de suite, et rends nous Bouilla !!



bouilla est stone dans un coin ! j'en fais quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens , Anthony est parti chercher les bières ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bouilla a les pieds sales mais c'est pas mauvais à lêcher !


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois.  Alem  prend un "nègre" pour faire ses posts pendant son absence !!!



je prends et reprends mon nègre et ça n'a pas l'air de le déranger !


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Alem !! * Sors de ce corps tout de suite, et rends nous Bouilla !!










 Bouilla ...... baisse ...!!!!! 









non pas d'erreur ..... dans le libéllé ...!!!!


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois.  Alem  prend un "nègre" pour faire ses posts pendant son absence !!!




mais je vous en prie !


Je suis francais de pure souche !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai quand même cerné l'allusion avec le "nègre" : je suis effectivement bien pourvu, merci


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je suis francais de pure souche !



on a annexé la Corse ? Encore un coup de Sarko ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, pour la belle souche bien ferme et pure, je confirme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand même cerné l'allusion avec le "nègre" : je suis effectivement bien pourvu, merci



_qu'est-ce que je vous disais ?_





_encore et toujours alèm..._


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> mais je vous en prie !
> 
> 
> Je suis francais de pure souche !
> ...









 Français pure souche ???  pffff ça m'étonnerait , sont rares dans notre pays .... et avec Bouilla... 

tu le tiens d'où ce speudo ???


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> mais je vous en prie !
> 
> 
> Je suis francais de pure souche !
> ...



Ouioui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Petit avec de grandes oreilles !! Yeeeeeeeah !!


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ouioui !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles sont délicieuses à lêcher ces oreilles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_facile de piquer le pseudo de l'alèm_


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> _facile de piquer le pseudo de l'alèm_


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> elles sont délicieuses à lêcher ces oreilles !
> 
> ...



ah bon on peut te faire dire n'importe quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors ???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon on peut te faire dire n'importe quoi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça, il sait très bien le faire tout seul


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon on peut te faire dire n'importe quoi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui ma belle ! mais je n'aurais peut-être pas mon sourire 16/9eme demain au réveil... un sourire 16/9eme qui existe aussi chez toi d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mackie, déconne pas, je te botte le cul et ne paye pas cet iMac sinon !_


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça, il sait très bien le faire tout seul



c'est vrai en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bisous Lemmy !_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est vrai en plus !
> 
> ...



smack, ma grande


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> oui ma belle ! mais je n'aurais peut-être pas mon sourire 16/9eme demain au réveil... un sourire 16/9eme qui existe aussi chez toi d'ailleurs



avec de belles dents grandes et blanches ????









 comme ça ...


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> smack, ma grande



c'est bouilla qui va être jalouse !


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec de belles dents grandes et blanches ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ficelle dit que j'ai un sourire 16/9eme, il n'est pas le seul mais bon. bises ma belle, fais bon dans le sud ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est bouilla qui va être jalouse !



j'ai eu peur que ce soit une autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas grave


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ficelle dit que j'ai un sourire 16/9eme, il n'est pas le seul mais bon. bises ma belle, fais bon dans le sud ?



Merci pour les Bises....
fait un temps de cochon dans le sud ....
Mais les jours rallongent, le soleil va revenir ....


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu peur que ce soit une autre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



célibataire...

depuis vraiment pas longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> célibataire...
> 
> depuis vraiment pas longtemps...



moi, depuis trop longtemps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais c'est fini


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi, depuis trop longtemps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi... ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

loin des yeux n'est pas forcément loin du coeur


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moi aussi... ce soir...



en faite il est chez ....... avec ........ mais je vous ai rien dit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en faite il est chez ....... avec ........ mais je vous ai rien dit



*chhuuutttt*


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en faite il est chez ....... avec ........ mais je vous ai rien dit



rien.

entre les cuisses d'anthony (cf petit agité pour voir le cousin de bouilla) et les fesses de bouilla !


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voici la preuve que tu ne sais pas tout sur les femmes  (...) Je vais t'apprendre un truc ...tu sais tu peux dire "non" à ce qu'on t'impose ... mais bon il y à des faux-cul et des lâches qui préfèrent suivrent le troupeau plutôt que d'affirmer leur position ...



Celle là, vous me la laissez !


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais apparemment il ne faut pas trop froisser vos petits égos messieurs ...



Il y a bien longtemps que mon égo n'a pas senti la semelle brulante d'un fer lui défroisser l'échine. Les jours où je le cherche, je suis obligé de dénouer des tas d'experiences et encore... Bien souvent je ne trouve à la fin que des taches résistantes aux produits les plus efficaces.

Je crains que les faux-plis qu'il a subi ne soient définitivement marqués. Comme beaucoup de mecs, j'ai négligé de lire l'étiquette avant de le balancer dans le tambour. Trop chaud ou trop froid, j'ai oublié, mais une erreur de température a laissée les couleurs partir dans l'égout et un essorage trop violent a éfiloché les bords.

Alors le froisser, c'est possible, mais ca passe totalement inaperçu. A l'extrème limite, tout ce que tu peux faire c'est essayer d'en remonter la braguette.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> égo














ben quoi?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

Bon, ben ma foi...

Je constate que ça abrase pas mal.

C'est bien, vous aurez bientôt tous un kiki !!

Aprés en grandissant, ce sera un ZOB, mais un kiki c'est déjà bien !


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2004)

Il y avait pas de neige ? Tu as cassé une raquette ?


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait pas de neige ? Tu as cassé une raquette ?













  Mais non, quand il a vu les Raquettes qu'on lui proposait......
il a fui à toutes jambes.....











et celles-là elles abrasent.......


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

Il y avait à bloc de neige, mais nous sommes rentrés ce midi, et ce afin de ne pas partager la route du retour avec mes amis les "bas du front".


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, quand il a vu les Raquettes qu'on lui proposait......
> il a fui à toutes jambes.....
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dommage que tu n'en ai jamais vu qu'en photo.

Mais bon c'est un début quand même.


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage que tu n'en ai jamais vu qu'en photo.
> 
> Mais bon c'est un début quand même.










 Mais qu'en sais-tu ???  

Toi t'as tout vu !!!! et les autres rien ???


En tous cas , dans mon cas ...tu te trompes ....


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2004)

L'a tout vu, l'a tout bu, l'a tout rendu...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

VOilà, c'est ça.

Simple question de statistique, à peu prés 98 chances sur 100.


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOilà, c'est ça.
> 
> Simple question de statistique, à peu prés 98 chances sur 100.









  Ben alors quand on ne sait pas ,
on ne dit rien .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Faut pas parler dans le vide......_


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

...

echo...

...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

En fait il a raison l'amok...on devrait s'enfiler entre nous, on serait moins emmerdés.

Encore que ce que je lis parfois ici aurait tendance à me rassurer sur mes fréquentations..


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait il a raison l'amok...on devrait s'enfiler entre nous, on serait moins emmerdés.












 ça c'est certain.... quoique   ????? 




> Encore que ce que je lis parfois ici aurait tendance à me rassurer sur mes fréquentations..



Le "Encore que" ne me semble pas très à propos ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

Tu veux pas causer avec nato ?
doit être par là...


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait il a raison l'amok...on devrait s'enfiler entre nous, on serait moins emmerdés.



Si ça peut te décongestionner un peu, pourquoi pas ?...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

Mouais...

Devrait pas s'étendre trop sur ce genre de sujet...


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2004)

Les vieux castors et les ours, c'est pas mon truc, mais je respecte...


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux castors et les ours












 ça devraient  hiberner ces bestioles là , en ce moment ..???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais ....


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

Un suppo (je suis sympa) et au lit.

File...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A l'extrème limite, tout ce que tu peux faire c'est essayer d'en remonter la braguette.








 tu peux toujours rêver ... Amok !


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours rêver ... Amok !



c'est bien de rêver...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Oui, mais tu as rougi!


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu as rougis!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Et bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je perçois comme une tension entre les deux sexes (Lol)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai mis du temps à tout lire. Et je suis un peu agitée sur mon fauteuil.

Ai-je bien lu ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Femelle ?
Entretenir ?
Bon coup ?

Ce sont les seuls qualificatifs que vous ayez trouvé pour parler des femmes ?

Je rêve !!!! Ou plutot, je cauchemarde !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les seuls qualificatifs que vous ayez trouvé pour parler des femmes ?
> 
> Je rêve !!!! Ou plutot, je cauchemarde !!!



ne crois-tu pas que ce soit plutot une comédie que nous représentons ?


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Euh.
J'veux pas passer pour une conne qui ne comprend jamais rien.
C'est juste que "femelle" je trouve ça réducteur et péjoratif. Limite humiliant.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis du temps à tout lire. Et je suis un peu agitée sur mon fauteuil.



ceci explique peut-etre cela.



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ai-je bien lu ???
> 
> Femelle ?
> Entretenir ?
> ...



Nous attendons avec impatience les qualificatifs que tu vas nous offrir, juste histoire de voir si nous avons les mêmes amies.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que "femelle" je trouve ça réducteur et péjoratif. Limite humiliant.



Encore une qui doit avoir l'horizontalité maussade...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une qui doit avoir l'horizontalité maussade...



Et un  de plus à la verticalité prétentieuse ...


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> Et bien
> 
> 
> ...



finallement il n'y a que moi qui s'en sort...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et un  de plus à la verticalité prétentieuse ...



Si j'avais parlé de "verticalité", effectivement, ce serait prétentieux. Il y a déjà des jours où j'ai déjà du mal a tenir la diagonale. Et ce n'est pas une question d'age, mais de motivation!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais parlé de "verticalité", effectivement, ce serait prétentieux. Il y a déjà des jours où j'ai déjà du mal a tenir la diagonale. Et ce n'est pas une question d'age, mais de motivation!



arrêtez d'être rectiligne, soyez courbes !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais parlé de "verticalité", effectivement, ce serait prétentieux. Il y a déjà des jours où j'ai déjà du mal a tenir la diagonale. Et ce n'est pas une question d'age, mais de motivation!



Et moi si je parlais de "verticalité" , cétait pour répondre à angle droit à ton "horizontalité maussade" ...

Symple question de géométrie ... variable  parfois ...


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> arrêtez d'être rectiligne, soyez courbes !



je vois que monsieur essaie de placer une deformation due aux érections multiples carcérées par des jeans trop sérrés!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je vois que monsieur essaie de placer une deformation due aux érections multiples carcérées par des jeans trop sérrés!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais parlé de "verticalité", effectivement, ce serait prétentieux. Il y a déjà des jours où j'ai déjà du mal a tenir la diagonale. Et ce n'est pas une question d'age, mais de motivation!









 plus d'arabesques fumantes alors


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je vois que monsieur essaie de placer une deformation due aux érections multiples carcérées par des jeans trop sérrés!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



Pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya pas que les cochons qui ont la queue en tire-bouchon


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Bon ok, mais qui tombe le futal ?

Parce que y en marre d'attendre !


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Fais pas chier, soulage toi tout seul !!


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas chier, soulage toi tout seul !!



uè un bon 5 contre 1 c tout ce que tu merites !!!


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une qui doit avoir l'horizontalité maussade...



Coutumier du fait ?
Sans doute est ce parce que tu tombes sur des filles qui s'emmerdent.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas chier, soulage toi tout seul !!



Tu deviens grossier !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> uè un bon 5 contre 1 c tout ce que tu merites !!!



Tu viens ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviens grossier !!



Non, je me mets à niveau, c'est pas tout à fait la même chose.


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Coutumier du fait ?
> Sans doute est ce parce que tu tombes sur des filles qui s'emmerdent.



Non, celles là on les repère de suite! la preuve!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, je me mets à niveau, c'est pas tout à fait la même chose.



Tu as tort d'essayer de te mettre à mon niveau, tu n'as rien à y gagner.

Et quand on a rien à gagner et plus grand chose à perdre, ça devient critique.


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Retour du boulot....  quelle lecture enrichissante !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Moi, quand j'écris des trucs comme ça,  il y a toujours quelqu'un pour me dire "passe ton chemmin".

Donc, vas y !


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Retour du boulot....  quelle lecture enrichissante !!!



Je sais bien que ce sujet n'a que peu d'intérêt. J'avais simplement envie de leur faire dire autre chose que ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'à maintenant. Ou tout du moins différemment.
Ca va être difficile. Si j'ai encore envie de le faire.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que ce sujet n'a que peu d'intérêt.



C'est pas gentil çà de dire çà du sujet de la petite copine de SOnnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Mais moi, je t'aime mon lapin bleu !!!

ça devrait te consoler...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil çà de dire çà du sujet de la petite copine de SOnnyboy



Finn !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je l'avais pas vu celle-là !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mais bon le délai du temps de réaction étant limité ... je n'apporterai aucun commentaire !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Parle pas la bouche pleine !


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Hmmmffff ? Qu'ef tu di ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Tiens !

Une bonne claquasse, voilà qui t'apprendra à parler la bouche pleine...


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Bah quoi ? J'ai pas le droit de manger un schamallow ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Tiens prenzan un autre...


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Non, un seul à la fois. Après, ça colle entre les dents, c'est sale.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Non ce n'est pas sal.

Pense aux fleurs !!


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Ça y est, j'y pense. Et maintenant, on fait quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Ben est ce que tu es ému ?


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Non, pas trop. Y a pas de raisons ceci dit.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Moi dés que je pense aux fleurs...j'ai un début d'afflux sanguin dans les corps caverneux...


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Pour résumer, vu que le cerveau n'est plus irrigué, t'arrives plus à penser. C'est bien ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Voilà, et dés que tu penses plus, hop t'en profites pour venir poster.

Pas beau ça ?


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, et dés que tu penses plus, hop t'en profites pour venir poster.
> 
> Pas beau ça ?


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas ce fil !   

"il" comprend toujours pas...quand je lui dis ça !:hein: 

" tu trouves pas que j'ai un gros c... ? = *dis moi que je suis belle ! *


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

c'est p't'être qu'il y voit les morsures de la veille et qu'il est un peu gêné ?


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est p't'être qu'il y voit les morsures de la veille et qu'il est un peu gêné ?




Il est temps d'ouvrir un thread sur le glossaire du language secret des hommes...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>




ben alors là je te felicite pas      


maintenant tous les males vont savoir nos secrets


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Ça c'est du remontage de thread !


----------



## bengilli (16 Septembre 2005)

"mais si je t'assure ça ne me dérange pas si tu restes à cette soirée, je vais rentrer en taxi..."

qu'on peut interpréter par :

"si tu me laisses rentrer seule en taxi t'es privé de kékette pendant 2 semaines !"


----------



## bengilli (16 Septembre 2005)

"vous vous voyez super souvent en ce moment avec Fabrice, c'est génial ça !"

qu'on peut interpréter par :

"crois pas que tu vas finter le musée dimanche pour aller au stade"


----------



## bengilli (16 Septembre 2005)

"j'avais jamais fait attention que tu aimais le gin fizz"

qu'on peut interpréter par :

"espèce d'épave, t'es à deux grammes, continue comme ça je rentre en taxi"

--> retour deux posts plus haut


----------



## anntraxh (16 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> "mais si je t'assure ça ne me dérange pas si tu restes à cette soirée, je vais rentrer en taxi..."
> 
> qu'on peut interpréter par :
> 
> "si tu me laisses rentrer seule en taxi t'es privé de kékette pendant 2 semaines !"



" et tu crois que c'est l'adresse de *mon* appart que je vais donner au chauffeur de taxi ??? ... t'es naïf, chéri ! "


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

"Oh la la, j'ai vraiment plus rien a me mettre..."

 qu'on peut interpréter par :

 "Je vais claquer mille boule dans les deux jours..."


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps d'ouvrir un thread sur le glossaire du language secret des hommes...


 
Ormis le "Tu as vu à X heure", euh... on a un langage secret?
Ah ouais le... "elle a de l'esprit et/ou de la conversation".
Mais sinon...

A.


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ormis le "Tu as vu à X heure", euh... on a un langage secret?
> Ah ouais le... "elle a de l'esprit et/ou de la conversation".
> Mais sinon...
> 
> A.



Mais bien sur qu'on a un language secret !!!


Exemple :
"Hein ? quoi ?! De quelle fille me parles tu ? je ne l'ai pas remarqué..."

Qu'il faut interpréter par :

"Ha tu parles de la fille aux jambes de rêves avec des seins et un cul de folie ?!?!"


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> --> retour deux posts plus haut


gros malin je scroll depuis 10 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gros malin je scroll depuis 10 minutes



Passe à la brasse ça te reposera 

Et puis déconcentre pas Bengili :hein: il a l'air très inspiré !


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur qu'on a un language secret !!!
> 
> 
> Exemple :
> ...


 
Scuse, je n'avais pas compris que c'était quand on s'adressait à nos chères et tendres... :rose:

C'est vrai, il y a alors le grand classique "mais c'est juste une amie!"

A.


----------



## sofiping (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben justement , quand une fille dit qu'elle va observer des petites fourmis sous le bureau ..... c 'est qu'elle va observer les p'tites fourmis sous le bureau ... ok les garçons !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Version femme: *T'es gentil mais je ne me sens pas prête à m'engager* 
                     T'es moche comme un poux et je sais pas comment te le dire   

Version homme: *T'es super mais je préfèrerai qu'on reste copain* 
                     T'es moche comme une poux et je sais comment te le dire


----------



## bengilli (17 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gros malin je scroll depuis 10 minutes




LOL



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Passe à la brasse ça te reposera
> 
> Et puis déconcentre pas Bengili :hein: il a l'air très inspiré !



J'aurais aimé que ce soit de l'inspiration, c'est plutôt du vécu  :sleep:


----------



## toys (17 Septembre 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, je me mets à niveau, c'est pas tout à fait la même chose.


si le niveaux est bas s'est pour moi qu'es qui se passe ici?


----------

